# Help - worried



## Kiki1993

Never mind I doubt will get many replies anyway - just delete this


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope you're OK?


----------



## smurff

I've lost count the amount of times I've been worried and asked for help on hear. I never expect alot of replies but it's worth a shot!!!, hope whatever you were worried about has sorted it's self out


----------



## _Meep_

What are you worried about? I'm sure people will reply. I worry all the time.


----------



## sequeena

The sn section is quiet but we do try to help x


----------

